# Norton Systemworks 3.0.1 and Apple OS X 10.4



## xscorpion (May 6, 2005)

After installing Symantec Systemworks 3.0.1 for the Mac on the new OS 10.4 (Tiger) the following comes up:

Norton Antivirus Error:
Norton AntiVirus AutoProtect could not continue... on startup in Mac OS X.

How do I fix this? Tried reinstalling, but when trying to it said "Upgrade" not to reinstall. Kept on saying to restart, so restarted but after restarting, the same error message comes up.

Help!!  Thanks!


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

Norton is not compatable with Mac OS X 10.4...
unless you bought it after Tiger.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301269


----------



## xscorpion (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. So let me make sure I get this right, so if I run this disk utility, Symantec Systemworks 3.0 will work with 10.4? Or is this just to fix the problems that the incompatiable program caused to 10.4?


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

Apple's website says that only Disk Utility Software purchased after the release of Tiger will work. They say,"Any disk utility purchased before the release of Tiger will be incompatable."
You could try Mac OS X 10.4.1, just released today, it says it fixes a lot of applications and Tiger.


----------



## xscorpion (May 6, 2005)

well did not work with the latest release of the tiger update. this sucks!! guess i'm gonna have to sell it since i can't even use it. but looks like symantec released version 10 for antivirus.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

*hobbes bangs his own head against the wall...*

I do the above, since I've said such more than once here...  ...many many people, and yes, I tend to agree w/ them [you hush now Houston! ], highly and strongly recommend that people do NOT use Norton products on a Mac.

xscorpion - I guess you realize this now, but... in case you didn't do such before, always read the box and literature that comes w/ the software, and maybe even do a quick web search for relevant pages, to help insure there is compatibility between the s/w and the OS, along w/ possibly finding any reviews/issues that others may have had. Not critisizing - just a friendly warning; I am too lazy, have no patience, and am easily frustrated by s/w issues when they happen to me, and hate to see others have problems, esp. when simple search could have saved much time.  For example, as sudo pointed out, and here is another: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...f&view=pfdocs&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl= Clearly says that Systemworks is not compatible w/ Tiger.  

Another great site is thus: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/9182&mode=feedback&vid=109286

Good luck.


----------

